# Word of the day was S-L-O-W



## Popeye (Mar 11, 2008)

The day started bad and went down hill for a while. I drove 20 of the 25 minutes it was going to take to get to where I was going to start my fishing trek. I saw the road I would have had to take IF I was going to need to buy bait. Didn't need to buy bait as I had some left from the last time. Too bad it was still at home. Went to buy bait. Bait store either has been opening early (5:30am) lately, they changed their hours or just opened late (6:00am) I sat in the parking lot for 15 minutes waiting. It did give me time to put the glow jigs on that I was going to start with though. Bought my bait and asked how the Crappie bite was on Channel Lake and the guy said slow to none but Long Lake was doing good. Changed plans and headed to Long Lake. (good thing I forgot the bait?) Got to Long Lake and set up in an area that had obviously been fished from all the mounds of ice chips and there was another guy there. Got 1 tiny Bluegill and 2 mediumish Crappies. One was just about 8" and the other was a smidge larger. Some guys from another site I belong to showed up and we gathered together and chatted with a local (the guy that was already there) and he showed us the best area to set up and then he left. Picked up 2 more Crappie and another tiny Gill. Saw a Northern swin by my camera. The camera makes the fish look bigger. The 1st Gill I got I thought looked like it was about 7" underwater. It was maybe 4" when I landed it. That northern looked like it was close to 4 feet long under water so I'm thinking 28-30" in reel life?

So here are the girls (they were all female and are my lunch for tomorrow):


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice catch, Andy  .


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 11, 2008)

Good job - I am so glad that out ice melted (for good this year i hope) :lol: 

So, what was the bait of choice?


----------



## Popeye (Mar 11, 2008)

A #12 white glow tear drop jig with 2 spikes took 50% (2 Crappie and one gill) and a little teeny tiny #14 white and green Marmooska with a single spike took the rest. Aggresively jigging was the only way to lure them in and then stop and wait for them to suck it in THE SECOND TIME. Several perch cam by and just nibbled on the wax worms when I was using them. Never even put the hook in their mouth.


----------



## Jim (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice job Andy!

Enjoy your meal tomorrow!


----------



## shizzy (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice looking crappies!


----------



## mtnman (Mar 12, 2008)

Crappies is good food. I never ate a northern yet but im goona real soon if I can catch one. the northern have bin scarce lately. Nice catch


----------



## Popeye (Mar 12, 2008)

Crappie Update!

I hit the same lake this morning. All fish caught were promptly released. C&R 3 Crappie (biggest 8") and one 5" Bluegill. Went home and ate the fish from yesterday. They was goooood too.


----------



## Nickk (Mar 12, 2008)

wow, I can't believe you're ice fishing!


It was 50 degree yesterday afternoon around here for those of you not in the same area as Andy and me.

Nicely done!


----------



## Popeye (Mar 12, 2008)

Still 12" of ice on the lakes. Werking tomorrow and Friday, Wonder what the ice will be like Sat and Sun?


----------



## little anth (Mar 12, 2008)

thats a fatty on bottom


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 13, 2008)

Wheres the slabs at? Nice filets.


----------

